# Home made tack cloth



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

Buying those little packages of tack cloth really adds up.
I thought I once read about adding some oil to a regular cheese cloth and making your own. Has anyone have any information on that?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

microfibers wet with paint thinner (for oil base), denatured alcohol, (for laquer) or water for water base is what we use with great results.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> microfibers wet with paint thinner (for oil base), denatured alcohol, (for laquer) or water for water base is what we use with great results.


Pin - when you say microfibers - what exactly is that? I too would like to find something better.

Paul


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

My tack cloths are cotton rags moistened with lacquer thinner. As Pinwheel points out, what you use depends on what you're wiping/applying. Basically something that evaporates fast without a residue.

Look in the car care section of any big box type of store and you will find wipe cloths with micro fibers. I don't really know what they are but I keep some on hand for certain applications, like when the directions say to apply with microfiber cloth.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Norton makes a microfiber tack cloth. Should be available at your local Orange box.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I use cheese cloth and mineral spirits. Micro fiber I hear is the cat's meow. Want to try that next.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

try painting a car and see how many you go thru ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

